# Garage Saurus R32 GTR



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally bought from Miguel at NewEra earlier this year with a fairly extensive spec. list, this R32 GTR needed quite alot of work to get her set up right once in the UK. A not infrequent problem with cars new to the UK that have been modified early in their history in Japan. 

Difficulties centred around the impossibility of mapping the car at low and high revs which led to replacement of carbonated injectors, AFMs and new lamda sensors. Eventually a decent map was made with the car making 440 hp ATW. 

Early major modifications included a Trust/Grex oil cooler and remote filter kit (few imports seem to have this), Apexi Power FC and commander, Skylab torque split controller, D-Speed clear front indicators and Wisesport LED rear lights.

At this state of tune it became clear that the brakes could not cope with the power even though she had CCX pads and uprated rear discs, so an Ap Racing big brake kit was installed together with DBA slotted rear discs. 

Power delivery throughout the band was improved by HKS step 1 cams. The old HKS mechanical boost controller was replaced by an Apexi boost control kit wired through the PFC. Despite reports to the contrary this device actually works very well. A continuing slight air leak on the inlet side was rectified by steel gaskets.

The difference new tyres makes when setting an import car up cannot be underestimated, even if they have good tread depth. Any signs of cracking mandates change and transforms the car. The car is now shod in Toyo R888s, which are brilliant in the dry but IMO lethal in the wet as I found out in a cloud burst! I'm getting some Toyo Proxes T1-S' ASAP. 

As she looked in Japan







As she looks now


Removed at request of poster - Admin.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks lovely mate, nice one :thumbsup:

That the original paintwork ? Looks MINT !


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice :thumbsup: 

Love the colour ( nearly as nice as silver ) and the wheels look really good!

Could you tell me where you got your number plates done?


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

V nice - welcome on board :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning looking car - really glad to see you have got it sorted now


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

nice one mate, 
how much did she cost you?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

*As she looks now........*

In the UK:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

usually not a fan of red or blue colored wheels, but your car look awsome, the wheels fit it really well . . . . reminds me the blue R32 from Australia, wich sadly is nomore . .same combination all in blue


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

It's pleasing to see this car went to an owner so dedicated to perfecting it. Inspiring dedication!

....Somehow, I think this is still just the beginning for this example. One to watch, for sure 

David, BTW - regarding your Saurus stickers, there's a better design of logo which has the outline of a "Saurus" dinosaur. 

I might need to go to Saitama whe to get some of these for you. The design you have is only what appears on the outside of their building. There's a better one!

Cheers

Miguel.


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

nice,

i have seen some other saurus r32 gtr in a mag.. its a bright orange colour


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

looks cool R32 mate


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Nice. :smokin:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

looks lovely

I very nice, tidy R32 if ever I saw one


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks fantastic mate - and unfairly would have to say the best colour too .

Can't wait to see it (tonight?)


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks brilliant. Love the colour, very clean and tidy, wheels work really well with the style of the car, (SSR Professors?). :smokin: 

Good luck with the car, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Works S1s in 18s.....don't think they're made now so getting rare... A bit of a pain on a refurb....I think they're heading for Scotland!


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the positive remarks, guys..................much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------

